# Just Brought home  Attack DPX Profi - PICS



## BoilerMan (May 7, 2012)

Well I dorve 18 hours over the weekend to pick this up.  It was on Craigslist advertised as an Attack DP 45.  Well come to find out it is a DPX (with fire tubes and turbulators)  New never fired!  Had to use the backhoe to unload this 1,100 pound beast.  Well I'm installing it ASAP this thing is a great looking boiler.  Thanks for all of the advice.  I'll be posting install pics soon.


----------



## infinitymike (May 7, 2012)

Congratulations. She's a beauty!


----------



## woodsmaster (May 7, 2012)

Cool ! Did you get a good deal ? Looks nice.


----------



## ewdudley (May 8, 2012)

Nice, looks much more mainstream than the DP 45.  I bet they kept young Pavol busy quite a while welding it together.  

The ad showed a nice lot of first-rate 8" flue pipe, did that come with it?

Are those Nokians, or Hankooks maybe?  What do you run them on?


----------



## BoilerMan (May 8, 2012)

woodsmaster said:


> Cool ! Did you get a good deal ? Looks nice.


Yes I did..... even with the long drive, I got to spend some "guy" time with a couple of buddies in a 3/4 ton truck. My wife opted to not go due to the search and destroy nature of the trip.




ewdudley said:


> The ad showed a nice lot of first-rate 8" flue pipe, did that come with it?
> 
> Are those Nokians, or Hankooks maybe? What do you run them on?


 
Yes I have 12' of 6" class A Simpson DuraTec HT (he was measureing the O.D. of the pipe) and all the hardware, as well as some plumbing supplies are on craigslist to recoup some of the cash outlay. The tires are for my wife's Volvo S60 FWD you have a keen eye........ They are Nordmans the new name for Nokians made in Russia.

If anyone is interested in the chimney sections and the plumbing supplies here is my add I'd take $1,000 for all of it, lowest price for someone on the hearth. I priced it all out through PEX supply and it's over 1,500!

http://maine.craigslist.org/mat/3001155588.html

Taylor


----------



## Tennman (May 8, 2012)

She's sure purdier than my BioMass. You done reeeel good. That controller looks way different from the usual East European controller. Shoot just set it in your living room and tell everyone it's art. Congrats, now figger out the rest of pieces. You'll get lots of help here..... Have you decided to park it in your home or in a shed? THAT's always a stimulating discussion.


----------



## BoilerMan (May 8, 2012)

Tennman said:


> Have you decided to park it in your home or in a shed? THAT's always a stimulating discussion.


 
It's going in my existing boiler room (22X17) in the house, in place of my old new yorker, installed by me.  I'm a fan of having easy access to light, feed, and indoor wood storage.  In the fall bring it all in and pile it up, and just sit tight for the winter, monitoring the wood's moisture drop even more!  I"m collecting copper fittings now, 1 1/4" do add up!  Much nicer to install than BIP, worked with enough of that in my life.


----------



## SmokeEater (May 8, 2012)

Taylor Sutherland said:


> It's going in my existing boiler room (22X17) in the house, in place of my old new yorker, installed by me. I'm a fan of having easy access to light, feed, and indoor wood storage. In the fall bring it all in and pile it up, and just sit tight for the winter, monitoring the wood's moisture drop even more! I"m collecting copper fittings now, 1 1/4" do add up! Much nicer to install than BIP, worked with enough of that in my life.


 
Wow!  I just read the install and operations manual for your new DPX 45 and it's a wicked advanced piece of machinery.  In fact, bang for buck, it looks like it'll be as long-lived and as efficient as many boilers that are over $10G!  Good luck with it and let us know and see pics of first fire.


----------



## BoilerMan (May 12, 2012)

Got it moved in the boiler room, and the old NY out today.  I've been busy with work so not too much time to work on this, some teaser pics from this afternoon before I go to bed.  
	

		
			
		

		
	


View attachment 66947


----------



## infinitymike (May 13, 2012)

Looking good.

I agree with the last line of your signature.


----------



## BoilerMan (May 13, 2012)

infinitymike said:


> Looking good.
> 
> I agree with the last line of your signature.


It is only by His grace that we are saved, but that is another discussion, not for this forum.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (May 14, 2012)

While I basically agree with everything said, it's pretty clear some of it's against the rules here

Back on topic . . . what is the differences between this model and the DP? Most talk about the DP like its an inexpensive low -frill compared to newer Euro-designed secondary combustion units. What makes this one better?


----------



## JrCRXHF (May 14, 2012)

Taylor Sutherland said:


> Well I dorve 18 hours over the weekend to pick this up. It was on Craigslist advertised as an Attack DP 45. Well come to find out it is a DPX (with fire tubes and turbulators) New never fired! Had to use the backhoe to unload this 1,100 pound beast. Well I'm installing it ASAP this thing is a great looking boiler. Thanks for all of the advice. I'll be posting install pics soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking boiler i only wish we could run studs here.


----------



## BoilerMan (May 14, 2012)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:


> Back on topic . . . what is the differences between this model and the DP? Most talk about the DP like its an inexpensive low -frill compared to newer Euro-designed secondary combustion units. What makes this one better?


 
It is my understanding that the DP is the same but without the fire tube heat enchanger (the first picture in the first post) so higher stack temps, but still downdraft secondary combustion EWDudly has a DP. The DPX has the fire tubes and self cleaning turbolators. The Attack brand is made in Solvakia like Froling and Vigas.



JrCRXHF said:


> Nice looking boiler i only wish we could run studs here.


What do you mean by "run studs"?


----------



## ewdudley (May 14, 2012)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:


> While I basically agree with everything said, it's pretty clear some of it's against the rules here
> 
> Back on topic . . . what is the differences between this model and the DP? Most talk about the DP like its an inexpensive low -frill compared to newer Euro-designed secondary combustion units. What makes this one better?


 
Both are downdraft primary/secondary gasification boilers.

The DP series does not have firetubes in the back, just a flat backpack chamber. Welded onto the back of the water jacket are heatsink fins that protrude into the rear chamber. The rear chamber is jacketed with inlet combustion air ducting.  However there's a lot of surface area in the lower combustion chamber that is effective.

It's a nice design, but in my opinion this provides a sub-optimal amount of heat exchange surface at rated output.

Their spec sheet claims a flue gas temperature of 430 degF for a DP45 putting out 150000 btu per hour. I've rigged up a combustion air inlet damper that controls flue temperature at 340 degF, which brings output down to about 70000 btu per hour, which is more than enough for my storage/load situation.

From the photos above we can see the DPX is much more a typical gasifier with vertical turbulated firetubes in the back. Presumably it can put out a lot more heat at lower flue temperatures.


----------



## woodsmaster (May 14, 2012)

Taylor Sutherland said:


> It is my understanding that the DP is the same but without the fire tube heat enchanger (the first picture in the first post) so higher stack temps, but still downdraft secondary combustion EWDudly has a DP. The DPX has the fire tubes and self cleaning turbolators. The Attack brand is made in Solvakia like Froling and Vigas.
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "run studs"?


  The studed tires in the photo. Around here only the postal carriers are allowed to use them.


----------



## BoilerMan (May 14, 2012)

Oh those type of studs, I thought you were talking about wood studs in walls, like you used steel or something.  Here in the arctic tundra (northern maine) they are almost a given......
Taylor


----------



## ewdudley (May 14, 2012)

JrCRXHF said:


> Nice looking boiler i only wish we could run studs here.


 
If it's any consolation, in my expert opinion studs may not offer much advantage, depending on the conditions.  For studs to make a difference you need an actually icy surface.  

For snow, packed snow, or salty-meal-snow there's no need at all for studs.  However in urban environments you can get polished surfaces at intersections where cars slide to a stop and then spin away, and studs can really help there.  And down south where they get snow packed down to wet ice, studs could help.  

And they help in freezing rain, but that's a situation where four times zero traction is still zero traction, so may as well stay home, studs or no studs.


----------



## BoilerMan (May 14, 2012)

ewdudley said:


> And they help in freezing rain, but that's a situation where four times zero traction is still zero traction, so may as well stay home, studs or no studs.


 
This is it for me and my pain in the neck 8% grade driveway,......... Oh what we must pay for a view, sorry way off topic now.
EWD how did you incorporate aquastats on your boiler (if you did)? Mine only has two 1/2" BSP weldments on the top, and I have no idea how the water flows in this boiler. Front to back, up and down, primary chamber to secondary, I've pulled all plugs and peered in there with my bore light, no info on it anywhere. I just don't want to end up useing strap on aquastats on the supply pipe, if the circulator fails then they go cold and it overheats, if an aquastat is in the waterjacket it will still respond in the event the circ. fails and runs a dump zone circ. to pull the heat out of the boiler. It's rare, but when pumping away on a solid fueled appliance, if water starts boiling the pump can cavitate and cause a no-flow situation and conpound the problem quite quickly. If this thing is going to be in my house (it is) I'm gonna make it as safe as possible. The relief valve is *THE* last option.


----------



## flyingcow (May 15, 2012)

EWdudly, up here studs make a huge difference. Our minivan has them, we've run with snow's and no studs, big help when the studs are in. Do all 4 wheels.  Alot safer if the ice/freezing rain. They're on from mid nov to 1st of May. Also i put on 100,000 miles a yr on a trailer truck up in this north country. I stud my drive axles too(8 tires). I wouldn't put the money out if they didn't work. Especially the last few yrs. State plow crews will not salt or plow roads until about 5am. With the warmer weather, we've had more ice than normal.

Back on topic, I like the looks of the DPX. good luck with it.


----------



## JrCRXHF (May 17, 2012)

Taylor Sutherland said:


> It is my understanding that the DP is the same but without the fire tube heat enchanger (the first picture in the first post) so higher stack temps, but still downdraft secondary combustion EWDudly has a DP. The DPX has the fire tubes and self cleaning turbolators. The Attack brand is made in Solvakia like Froling and Vigas.
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "run studs"?


 

Studs in tires we can not run them in michigan. They kill the roads with salt instead.


----------

